# f



## jo jo84 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi ladies I'm new here.was just wondering if I would get funding for ivf if my husband has 2 children from previous relationship that do not live with us.I'm from gwent area  

Me-31 bilateral hydrosalpinx
Never been pregnant
Husband 34 -2 children from previous relationship


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi jojo

I think that the criteria is that you can't already have children together. If one partner doesn't have biological children, I think you're eligible but hopefully someone in a similar situation will come along soon to confirm for you.

You could try googling the entrance criteria for nhs wales or ask your GP...

Good luck!

Angelica
xx


----------



## jo jo84 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks angelica,
Really hope so as I know how expensive ivf can be.I was diagnosed with bilateral hydrosalpinx 2 years ago and was recommended to have my tubes taken out or clipped prior to ivf, but unfortunately had to put on hold due to needing back surgery.All fit and well now and ready to go.thanks for taking the time out to reply, sending you baby dust xxx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi,

I think unfortunately the criteria is that either partner cannot have children in order to be eligible for funding. 

We were lucky to be eligible but I'm sure when they discussed the criteria with us they said that if either partner had children they would not qualify for nhs treatment. 

You could always ring the clinic and find out, the number for WFI is available online

DQ
X


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi there,

Welcome! I'm also new and finding my way around the boards.

We're  in Wales and I'm almost positive the funding criteria here is that neither partner can have children. We don't qualify for funding even though my husband is not my sons biological dad. I would ring and check on that though. I'm in a similar situation to you fertility wise - I too have a hydrosalpinx. My consultant has recommended I have my tube removed before I undergo IVF as it can greatly decrease the chances of it working. 

Hope you get the answers your looking for x


----------



## jo jo84 (Jan 26, 2015)

Existing children
For couples,there are no biological or adopted children living with the couple and one of the partners has never had a biological or adopted child.

I also checked with my gp and said long as they dont live with you you will get funding.


----------



## foreverdreamer (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi,
You will get funding if children do not permanently live with you. We are in the same situation.


----------

